# Paulies Competition - R8500 Giveaway!!



## Paulie (2/5/16)

Hey all,

Good luck and if you dont know the answers, Ask around 

The Competition Ends On Sunday the 8th May at 10:00 PM

Here are links :

http://instagram.com/paulieseliquid
https://m.facebook.com/PauliesEliquid/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## MurderDoll (2/5/16)

Awesome comp @Paulie. 

Where do we submit our answers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/5/16)

Where do we find the answers?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/5/16)

You can answer here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (2/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Where do we find the answers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thats fun part  ask around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/16)

Hey @Paulie ! I don't have an Instagram account, can I still enter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (2/5/16)

One entry per person per social platform or one entry on any of the platforms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/5/16)

R8500... jees dude! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (2/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey @Paulie ! I don't have an Instagram account, can I still enter?



Yes just like one or other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (2/5/16)

Cobrali said:


> One entry per person per social platform or one entry on any of the platforms?



Either here or on fb good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/5/16)

1. Apricot-Jam doughnut   
2. Paulies Pistachio Ice - cream  
3. Coffee cake  

(I don't have FB, followed on IG)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (2/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Pistachio Ice-cream
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/5/16)

How does everyone know #3 is Coffee Cake? I've been hearing about Guava long before

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> How does everyone know #3 is Coffee Cake? I've been hearing about Guava long before
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


I took a guess  ... I couldn't figure it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/5/16)

daniel craig said:


> I took a guess  ... I couldn't figure it out.


I see everyone is saying that. Maybe they know something i dont 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I see everyone is saying that. Maybe they know something i dont
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


No, I think they might all be copying @daniel craig !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane (2/5/16)

Well I have no idea to the answers really but here goes:

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Pistachio Ice-cream
3. Guava


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I see everyone is saying that. Maybe they know something i dont
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


I based my answer of some of his IG posts, I just saw one post with coffee cake and it says "saving the best for last"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (2/5/16)

And the up-and-coming flavour? @Paulie ... On a completely unrelated topic, which one of your juices do you think tastes the best?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/5/16)

Stosta said:


> And the up-and-coming flavour? @Paulie ... On a completely unrelated topic, which one of your juices do you think tastes the best?


I based it off this: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/361583

I figured maybe @blujeenz knew something I didn't

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/5/16)

I know the answers but I'm not allowed to enter 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/5/16)

1. Strawberry Lemon Cake & Apricot Jam Donut 
2. Pistachio Ice Cream 
3. Coffee Cake

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (2/5/16)

Page liked on Facebook already 

Answers:

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2.Pistachio Ice Cream
3. Paulies Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (2/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava 
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I see everyone is saying that. Maybe they know something i dont
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk




Must be true i guess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (2/5/16)

Hey all,

I will be launching a few clues this week so keep an eye open for atleast one of the answers  Remember you only need 1 answer right to be entered!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (2/5/16)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I will be launching a few clues this week so keep an eye open for atleast one of the answers  Remember you only need 1 answer right to be entered!



Do you mean 1 right out of the 3 or give one answer with all 3 right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/5/16)

Cobrali said:


> Do you mean 1 right out of the 3 or give one answer with all 3 right?




You need 1 correct answer out of 3 to enter yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (2/5/16)

Paulie said:


> You need 1 answer out of 3 to enter yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (2/5/16)

Cant wait to try the new flavours!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (2/5/16)

Schnappie said:


> Cant wait to try the new flavours!!!



I can't wait to win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

@Paulie you legend

Am vaping Guava now!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rossouw (2/5/16)

So here goes nothing

1-Apricot Jam Dougnut
2-Guava
3-Coffee Cake (my personal favorite)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (2/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Pistachio Ice Cream
3. Lemon Ice Tea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/5/16)

1 -Apricot Jam Doughnut 
2 -Guava
3 -Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/5/16)

1) Apricot Jam Doughnut
2) Pistachio Ice-cream
3) Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/5/16)

Good luck to all. May the best man/woman win or should i say luckiest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Lemon Ice Tea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Guava
Guava
Guava

Where's the guava @Paulie ?
I need a pipeline from your mixing lab

Does that count as an entry?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (2/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Guava

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/5/16)

1 -Apricot Jam Doughnut 
2 -Guava
3 -Guava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (2/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava 
3. Coffee Cake




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (2/5/16)

1. Lemon strawberry biscuit, apricot jam donut
2.Paulies Guava
3.Paulies Coffee cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Migs (3/5/16)

1) Apricot Jam Doughnut
2) Pistachio Ice-cream
3) Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/5/16)

1. Strawberry
2. Pistachio Ice-cream
3. Guava

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Pistachio Ice - cream
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sideshowruki (3/5/16)

1) Apricot Jam Doughnut
2) Pistachio Ice-cream
3) Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (3/5/16)

After some super James Bond stuff, i traversed mountains, shot up bad guys, wrecked 17 cars, slept with 4 hot spy babes, and walked away from an explosion in slow-motion, I came up with the following answers...

1. Strawberry Lemon Cake
2. Berry Crunch Cereal
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MoeB786 (3/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava 
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (3/5/16)

1- Apricot Jam Doughnut 
2- Guava 
3- Coffee Cake 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (3/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake

All amazing juices !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Forfcuksakes (3/5/16)

1. Paulies Apricot Jam Doughnut (Jamming Doughnut???) Just a suggestion. 
2. Paulies Guava 
3. Paulies Coffee Cake

@Paulie Will it be possible to exchange a portion of the winnings for like a liter or 2 of Gauva?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (3/5/16)

Stosta said:


> After some super James Bond stuff, i traversed mountains, shot up bad guys, wrecked 17 cars, slept with 4 hot spy babes, and walked away from an explosion in slow-motion, I came up with the following answers...
> 
> 1. Strawberry Lemon Cake
> 2. Berry Crunch Cereal
> 3. Coffee Cake



Wow man you really did hey  First time i seen berry crunch cereal as an answer from 50 lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (3/5/16)

Paulie said:


> Wow man you really did hey  First time i seen berry crunch cereal as an answer from 50 lol


That's Bond code for "you win" right?!?!!? RIGHT?!?!?!?!?!!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (3/5/16)

Stosta said:


> That's Bond code for "you win" right?!?!!? RIGHT?!?!?!?!?!!?


hahahaha classic!! Right

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (3/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Pear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zimpie (3/5/16)

1: paulies Jam Doughnut
2: Paulies Guava
3: Paulies Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (3/5/16)

1) Apricot Jam Doughnut
2) Pistachio Ice Cream
3) Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (3/5/16)

Apricot Jam Doughnut
Coffee Cake
Guava


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (3/5/16)

) strawberry lemoncake 
2.)pistachio ice cream and guava
3.) coffee cake 
https://www.instagram.com/wyvernct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (3/5/16)

1) Strawberry
2) Guava
3) Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf (3/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (3/5/16)

1 -Apricot Jam Doughnut
2 -Guava
3 -Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (3/5/16)

1) Apricot Jam Doughnut
2) Pistachio Ice Cream
3) Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/5/16)

@Paulie 

If we get a like on our post, are we getting warm ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Legendg2 (3/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut/ Strawbery Lemon Cake
2. Pistachio Ice-cream
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Paulie
> 
> If we get a like on our post, are we getting warm ?


I was thinking the same thing lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (3/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (3/5/16)

1 -Apricot Jam Doughnut 
2 -Guava
3 -Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/5/16)

@Paulie where are the clues bud?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (3/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (3/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Paulie
> 
> If we get a like on our post, are we getting warm ?




Does that mean i should unlike your post? hahahahaha *EFG*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (3/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Paulie where are the clues bud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Comming soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/5/16)

Paulie said:


> Does that mean i should unlike your post? hahahahaha *EFG*


Awesome competition Sir Paul.....loving the suspense

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (3/5/16)

1. Strawberry Lemon Cake / Apricot Jam Donut (yum)
2. Paulies Guava
3. Aphrodite's Nipples

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kbgvirus (4/5/16)

1. Strawberry Lemon Cake / Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (4/5/16)

1:Apricot jam doughnut 
2: Guava 
3:Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (4/5/16)

1. strawberry lemon cake / apricot jam doughnut 
2. Guava/ pistachio ice cream 
3. Coffee cake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/5/16)

1.Apricot Jam donut

2.Guava and Zeus juice

3.Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/5/16)

Apricot Jam Donut
Guava
Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (4/5/16)

Apricot Jam Donut
Guava
Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (4/5/16)

1: Apricot Jam Doughnut 
2: Guava
3: Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (4/5/16)

1. Coffee Cake / Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (4/5/16)

1 . Strawberry Lemon Cake

2 . Guava

3 . Lemon Ice Tea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/5/16)

1:Apricot jam doughnut 
2: Guava 
3:Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/5/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (4/5/16)

1. Strawberry Lemon Cake and Apricot Jam Doughnut 
2. Pistachio Ice Cream 
3. Coffee Cake 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dos santos (4/5/16)

1, Apricot Jam Doughnut
2, Guava
3, Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migheil (5/5/16)

According to my research, my findings below  

1.Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Pistachio Ice Cream
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (5/5/16)

Apricot Jam Donut
Guava
Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

I can't wait until the 8th so I can collect my prize 

Free bump for @Paulie


----------



## Dave1 (5/5/16)

1. ApricotJam Donut
2. Pistachio Ice-cream
3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayoob (6/5/16)

1. Strawberry Lemon Cake 
2. Pistachio Ice Cream
3. Guava 


Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (6/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake

followed on Instagram and liked on FB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (7/5/16)

1.Strawberry Lemon Cake 
2.Pistachio Ice Cream 
3.Coffee Cake (2am vape in the Petri V2)


----------



## Alex_123 (7/5/16)

1. Apricot Jam Doughnut
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake!


----------



## Christos (7/5/16)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Good luck and if you dont know the answers, Ask around
> 
> ...


1. Strawberry Lemon Cake
2. Guava
3. Coffee Cake


----------



## BumbleBee (7/5/16)

1. Pumpkin spiced carrot cake (come on @Paulie I know you can  )

2. Pear

3. Coffee Cake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/5/16)

When will winners be announced @Paulie 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/5/16)

Lol, very eager @kyle_redbull, same here, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSirus-88 (8/5/16)

I'm sitting in anticipation. Iv gone through about 7ml of juice in an hour. 

LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/5/16)

Lol same chowed the fingernails broken too lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/5/16)

Haha, yeah almost out of juice, hope I'm one of the winners to restock my juices, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> I'm sitting in anticipation. Iv gone through about 7ml of juice in an hour.
> 
> LOL



Great seeing you on Friday @DrSirus-88 !
Loved your vape bag and enjoyed our chat


----------



## DrSirus-88 (8/5/16)

Silver said:


> Great seeing you on Friday @DrSirus-88 !
> Loved your vape bag and enjoyed our chat


And same to you @Silver enjoyed the chat, advice and in depth breakdown of all your devices and mixture of juices. 

Look forward to more interactions in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (8/5/16)

Haha I think all of us are sitting in anticipation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (8/5/16)

Winners here...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/and-the-winner-is.t22823/


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (8/5/16)

I won I won.....just kidding.


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/5/16)

Congrats to the winners 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSirus-88 (8/5/16)

Results are out on Facebook.

And..................


Alexander Scott said:


> Haha, yeah almost out of juice, hope I'm one of the winners to restock my juices, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Alexander Scott looks like we will be buying more juice tomorrow. Need a refill now lol

Well done winners


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/5/16)

Lol @DrSirus-88, yeah will have to as my First DIY batch will only be done in about 5 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSirus-88 (8/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Lol @DrSirus-88, yeah will have to as my First DIY batch will only be done in about 5 days
> Nice one @Alexander Scott good luck with the DIY bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/5/16)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Willyza (30/5/16)

Nice One Guys


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

congrats guys!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

